# TRIBUTO A LA MAS BELLA DEL MUNDO !



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

La plaza el thread miss universo 2005, los que no han votado vayan por favor


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

la ex miss mundo Chile ahora esta en un reality jajaj ..las cosas de la vida!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

oigan ya deben quitar este thread como sticky.
Ahora alguien me puede decir como hacer para crear un thread de este tipo.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> oigan ya deben quitar este thread como sticky.
> Ahora alguien me puede decir como hacer para crear un thread de este tipo.


tienes que hablar con la actual miss trujillo, ella es la encargada de hacer estas cosas


----------

